# Eric Christopher Howard Latham 1939-2018



## George Wallace (14 Feb 2018)

Major Eric Christopher Howard Latham - The Royal Canadian Dragoons
1939-2018

http://www.oromoctofh.com/obituaries/123099ssed



> It is with sadness that we announce the passing of Eric Christopher Howard (Ric) Latham on February 11, 2018, just a few days after his 79th birthday. He had battled COPD for several years. Born in the Ottawa area, Major ECH Latham was a proud member of the Royal Canadian Dragoons having served several peacekeeping tours until his retirement in 1989. "Ricdad" shared his love of food with his kids; bestowing the coveted Greek Granny Certificate as he decided each was acceptably accomplished in the kitchen, and there was the art of cream puff production! Music was a lifelong love also...from the catalogue of tapes in the 1970s, to the howled Willie Nelson with his sons and whistled Neil Diamond on the cottage porch.
> 
> He strongly encouraged regular family gatherings, and drove (precise to the calculated minute!) from Upper Gagetown, New Brunswick to Ontario for many Thanksgiving weekends, and other significant family events. He also joined his sisters for an annual gathering. A highlight for him in recent years was a trip to Greece (2008) on a sailboat hosted by his son Mike. But Ric’s heart belonged to the Maritimes. Home for him was on the Saint John River. His son Steve joined him faithfully to launch his boat every spring, tour up the River for a few days, and returned in the fall to put whatever boat to "bed for winter".
> 
> ...



A great many will remember Major Rick "Gravel Throat" Latham from their days at the Armour School as students or staff; or perhaps from the Tea Shop that he and his wife ran in Burton, 'The Goings On'

RIP Ric.


----------



## Old Sweat (14 Feb 2018)

Ric and I were majors in the Combat Arms School at the same time. RIP Tango Call Sign.


----------

